
Investigators Say DB Cooper Was CIA - cjf4
http://www.seattlepi.com/seattlenews/amp/Latest-on-D-B-Cooper-Investigators-say-he-was-12543305.php?__twitter_impression=true
======
news_to_me
Better URL: [http://www.seattlepi.com/seattlenews/article/Latest-on-D-
B-C...](http://www.seattlepi.com/seattlenews/article/Latest-on-D-B-Cooper-
Investigators-say-he-was-12543305.php)

